# Critical skills reapply



## Floboyza (Oct 16, 2017)

I have a Bcom Business Informatics from SA university with work experience. I applied to IITPSA for assessment and membership and got it and was classifed in two categories Bussiness Analyst (BPO) and Database Specialist (ICT).
I got a job offer from an IT company and applied for a CSV. Got a rejection that "applicant employer does not fall under BPO.
The adjudicator may be right with his/her comment as a BPO is expected to be a big company and call centre. My employer suggest that they employ me as a Database specialist instead so we fall in the right category with a new application. Do we stand a chance of getting the CSV this time. Thanks in advance.

I would appreciate comment from expert in the house.


----------

